# Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Hallo community,

mein Vater ein Problem mit seinem Notebook. Es ist ein Toshiba Satellite L750-1RC. Das Ding braucht seit gestern Abend ewig lang zum booten, um die 6 bis 7 Minuten und noch länger zum Herunterfahren, über 10 Minuten. 
Mein Dad hat nichts seit geraumer Zeit runtergeladen oder Ähnliches, also können wir ein Virus eigentlich ausschließen, der Laptop wird und wurde nur für den reinen Office-Betrieb genutzt. Vorher gab es ein solches Problem nicht. Habe auch mal das "schnelle booten" über Bios versucht, ohne besseres Ergebnis.
Woran könnte es liegen? Was kann ich tun?

Gruß

*EDIT* 
Das Teil ist auch im normalen Betrieb sehr sehr langsam geworden. Braucht um einen Ordner o.Ä. zu öffnen über 5Mins..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Versuche erst mal die Systemwiederherstellung, nimm einem Punkt wo noch alles funktioniert hat. 
Windows macht mindestens einmal im Monat einen solchen Punkt bei den Updates, keine sorge dabei gehen keinen Daten verloren.



			
				Sembro schrieb:
			
		

> also können wir ein Virus eigentlich ausschließen


Das kann man fast nie ausschließen bei solchen Problemen, wenn das Notebook Kontakt mit dem Internet oder nur USB Sticks hat, kann man sich sehr schnell was einfangen.
Ich würde außerhalb von Windows auf Viren testen, zb damit Kaspersky Rescue Disk - Download - CHIP Online
Funktioniert auch mit USB Stick wenn dir das angenehmer ist : http://support.kaspersky.com/de/4120


----------



## hbf878 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hast du eine Speicherkarte im Kartenleser stecken? 
Evtl wären auch die Smart-Werte der (System)Festplatte interessant. Sie lassen sich z.B. mit Crystal Disk Info Auslesen (die Portable Edition reicht)


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Systemwiederherstellung gemacht, bringt nichts. Das mit Kaspersky muss ich noch ausprobieren. Und das mit den Smartwerten kann ich ja auch mal machen, wird halt nur etwas lange dauern.

*EDIT*
Also an dem Ding tut sich rein garnichts. Ich kann nicht einmal Chrome starten. Warte jetzt schon seit über 15Min. Es tut sich nichts.
Die Festplatte ist i.wie auch lauter als vorher..


----------



## wishi (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Schau doch mal im Taskmanager, was da so alles Läuft


----------



## Kotor (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Hi

weitere Vorschläge ...

- Start - msconfig - Tab Systemstart ... was startet beim Windows Start so mit
- den Akku mal entnehmen und schauen ob Windows flotter ist 

Kann aber durchaus auch die Festplatte sein, wenn sie sich anderes als sonst anhört

grüße
kotor


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Du kannst auch versuchen Windows zu überprüfen, hier Zwei Varianten mit Video : >Variante 1< und >Variante 2<


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Alles klar ich werde mich gleich mal ans Werk machen. Hatte noch keine Zeit. Virenscan hat übrigens nichts gebracht mit dem Kaspersky Tool. Ich melde mich noch, schon mal danke bis jetzt Leute!

Beim Systemstart wird nur avast-Antivirus Programm gestartet (msconfig)


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Die obigen 2 verschiedenen Systemwiederherstellungen haben zu nichts geführt. Betrieb ohne Akku ändert auch nichts. Meint ihr es ist ein Hardware Defekt?

Könnte eine Formatierung helfen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*



> Meint ihr es ist ein Hardware Defekt?
> 
> Könnte eine Formatierung helfen?


Formatieren und das BS neu aufsetzen könnte helfen, vorausgesetzt es ist ein Softwareproblem.
Bei einem Hardwaredefekt hilft aber kein Formatieren, ist so als ob man bei einem Auto das Benzin auswechselt in der Hoffnung das der Kolbenfresser des Motors damit beseitigt wird.


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Gut dann werden wir das Ding formatieren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit E-Mails die in Outlook gespeichert sind zu retten? Mit i.einem Tool auf nem Stick abspeichern und nach der Formatierung wieder drauf? Der Haken ist auch noch, dass nach der Formatierung Microsoft Office nicht mehr installiert werden kann und Open Office müsste her.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Die E-Mails kannst du manuell speichern: Mail's Auswählen, Rechtsklick, Kopieren und wo anders einfügen, einfügen funktioniert genau so nur umgekehrt. Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht, funktioniert super.

Office kannst du garantiert wieder installieren, ist ja genau der selbe PC, nur bei Hardwareveränderungen könnte MS meckern, aber dies macht auch nicht viel, den Key weißt du ja (wenn nicht auslesen) und damit wieder aktivieren, wenn dies nicht via Internet klappt, mach es Telefonisch, eine Computerstimme führt dich da durch, einfach angeben das es eine Private Einzelversion ist die du im Laden gekauft hast (funktioniert meist).
Wenn du die Software nicht mehr Physisch hast, sprich die CD, kannst du die Software auch von MS herunterladen.


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Also ist es von Microsoft Office auf Open Office nicht übertragbar?

Wie kann es überhaupt zu solch einem plötzlichen Bootproblem kommen


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Speicherkarte im Kartenleser stecken?
> Evtl wären auch die Smart-Werte der (System)Festplatte interessant. Sie lassen sich z.B. mit Crystal Disk Info Auslesen (die Portable Edition reicht)



Habe das Programm jetzt drauf. Welche Werte wären denn jetzt wichtig?

Edit:

Sowas? -> Puffergrösse: 8192 KB, Drahzahl: 5400 RPM, Eingeschaltet: 1109 mal, Betriebsstunden: 1171 Std.


----------



## hbf878 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

ein Screenshot des Programmfensters wäre interessant. Das Fenster bitte soweit aufziehen, dass alle Werte unten erkennbar sind und die Scrollbalken verschwinden. Dann können wir uns die Werte angucken und ggf Schlüsse daraus ziehen 
Den Office-Key könntest du mit produkey (http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html) auslesen, hat bei mir einige Male gute Dienste geleistet (Office 2003-2010, Win Vista&7)


----------



## Sembro (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Das Notebook kratzt momentan völlig ab, aber ich konnte die Bilder machen.. hier sind sie, ich hoffe wir kriegen das Problem behoben ohne Formatierung 
Ich entschuldige mich für die Qualität..

*EDIT*
Wir haben auch festgestellt, dass das Notebook viel lauter als vorher ist bzw. der Kühler innen sehr stark aufdreht.


----------



## Sembro (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Kann denn keiner helfen?


----------



## hbf878 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

die Smart-Werte zeigen, dass die Festplatte einige schwebende (pending) Sektoren hat (16, um genau zu sein). Sektoren werden als schwebend markiert, wenn von ihnen nicht mehr richtig gelesen werden kann. Das kann durchaus die Probleme, die du hast, verursachen. Um die schwebenden Sektoren dauerhaft als defekt zu markieren, könntest du die Platte vollständig formatieren (Schnellformatieren reicht nicht). Danach Windows neu installieren und gucken, ob sich was verbessert hat


----------



## Sembro (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Gut, dann werde Ich das Ding heute Abend formatieren. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*



Sembro schrieb:


> Wir haben auch festgestellt, dass das Notebook viel lauter als vorher ist bzw. der Kühler innen sehr stark aufdreht.


 Wie sind die Temperaturen aller Komponenten die ausgelesen werden können ?
Zb mit HwInfo32 -> HWiNFO32 - Download - CHIP Online (Sensor Only)

Sind die Kühler alle Staubfrei ?
Notebook öffnen und nachsehen.


----------



## Sembro (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5800019 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Kühler alle Staubfrei ?
> Notebook öffnen und nachsehen.


Kann ich das machen, ohne einen Garantieverlust?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

Ich gehe zumindest nicht davon aus, weil es ja gewartet werden muss mit der Zeit, den Notebooks sind ja besonders Staubanfällig, durch deren kleine/wenige Lüfter/Kühler.
Ich habe zumindest noch nie bei einem meiner Notebooks einen Warnhinweis diesbezüglich gelesen, da man ja auch die HDD/SSD bzw RAM tauschen können muss.


----------



## Sembro (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Notebook braucht plötzlich ewig zum Booten!*

So. Nach der Formatierung scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Das Notebook bootet nun wie gewohnt.. Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß


----------

